# visiting Silver Coast in December



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all, my name is Lynn and my partner and I will be visiting the Silver Coast in December with the intention of house hunting. We are in contact with estate agents and have arranged to meet in December with a list of properties to view, around the Peniche/Lourinho area.Definitley within walking distance to a beach or river.The aim is to move there permanently in the New Year.We are currently costing removals of household items and also a carrier for our dog (I am not altogether happy with the thought of him travelling separatley from us, but if it has to be..!!)
If anyone has any info or tips to help, in what will probably be a very stressful experience, I would love to hear from you. Does anyone know a website that would be able to give an idea of furniture/white goods costs in Portugal.
Is there a newsletter for expats in Portugal and how would I access it.
We are in Liverpool in the UK at the moment.
Thanks for any help


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Lynn,
You will absolutely love this area. Your dog can travel on the same ferry as you, the best would be the Brittany ferry from Plymouth to Santander, as it only takes about 17 hours, you will then have an 8 hour drive from there to here. The dog would go in the kennels, but you can visit him. If you are bringing your entire housing contents with you, you can expect a bill of around £2000-3000. It would be worth it as a decent 3 piece will cost you £2000 here. As I keep saying, don't trust estate agents, they tend to be very light on the truth.
If you need any help, I am here and would be very happy to help in any way possible.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck with your plans to move to Portugal, you could by a van and drive it down with your furniture and pets, might be more cost effective.


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hi Silvers*



silvers said:


> Hi Lynn,
> You will absolutely love this area. Your dog can travel on the same ferry as you, the best would be the Brittany ferry from Plymouth to Santander, as it only takes about 17 hours, you will then have an 8 hour drive from there to here. The dog would go in the kennels, but you can visit him. If you are bringing your entire housing contents with you, you can expect a bill of around £2000-3000. It would be worth it as a decent 3 piece will cost you £2000 here. As I keep saying, don't trust estate agents, they tend to be very light on the truth.
> If you need any help, I am here and would be very happy to help in any way possible.


Thanks for your comments and your offer of help !!
what area are you in and how long have you been in Portugal? Are you working or just relaxing!! or both?
My partner has already met with an agent earlier this year and he was quite helpful in regards to showing properties. I do realise that like most agents they will be looking for a sale for commission etc. and will promote themselves as the answer to our search!! I know that properties also appear to be on EVERY agents books and sometimes have a different price!
Can I only contact you through this site or could we swop emailaddys.
We had thought of transporting the contents of the house etc and have had quotes of £2-3 thousand as you say, but just thought it may not be cost effective if things where cheap to replace. 
TTFN


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hi Omostra*



omostra06 said:


> Good luck with your plans to move to Portugal, you could by a van and drive it down with your furniture and pets, might be more cost effective.


Thanks for your reply!
Yes we had thought of loading it all onto a van and driving it there but then theres all the paperwork and loading and then off loading and we think it may save our sanity if someone else does all that. As for bringing our dog, we may still drive as it will less stressful we think.
I see you are in the Tomar area. What made you decide on there, are you with your family and how long have you been there. Sorry if this is too 'nosy'!!! Just wondering what makes others 'up- sticks' and move to another country.Feel free to ask me the same questions!!!!
Lynn


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

lyndianet said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Yes we had thought of loading it all onto a van and driving it there but then theres all the paperwork and loading and then off loading and we think it may save our sanity if someone else does all that. As for bringing our dog, we may still drive as it will less stressful we think.
> I see you are in the Tomar area. What made you decide on there, are you with your family and how long have you been there. Sorry if this is too 'nosy'!!! Just wondering what makes others 'up- sticks' and move to another country.Feel free to ask me the same questions!!!!
> Lynn



Hi Lynn
How we came to live in Tomar.....
we spent one and a half years touring europe in a motorhome we visited 15 countries in the first year alone, went in hundreds of estate agents right across europe(& morroco) compared areas, prices, cost of living, quality of life, ease of getting there etc etc, and after all that research guess where was the best place for us...... PORTUGAL....
we then spent a few months touring around Portugal going north, south, east and west, we visited lots of different areas to try and find a suitable place to settle. 
Tomar came out top after our long search, it has everything we were looking for, climate, culture, entertainment, ease of getting places etc. we have now been here for around 4 years, we like it here a lot, its a great place to live, 
when we first came here we were just looking to buy an old house or two and rebuild them, we didnt want to find any work, but as time moved on we found we wanted a project to keep us busy and active, so we started a couple of busineses. so far things have gone well, the houses we are building are nearing completion, business is going well, we have recently expanded and now have 12 employees. so much for coming to Portugal to take it easy...


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Lynn,
My email is [email protected] 
If you want to send me an email and I will reply to you through that.
James


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks James I will contact you on that address.
Lynn


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

*taking it easy?*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Lynn
> How we came to live in Tomar.....
> we spent one and a half years touring europe in a motorhome we visited 15 countries in the first year alone, went in hundreds of estate agents right across europe(& morroco) compared areas, prices, cost of living, quality of life, ease of getting there etc etc, and after all that research guess where was the best place for us...... PORTUGAL....
> we then spent a few months touring around Portugal going north, south, east and west, we visited lots of different areas to try and find a suitable place to settle.
> ...


Wow!! sounds like you made a good move then business wise anyway!!
Not sure we would want to be that busy, employing 12 people.. but I would want to find something to keep busy as you say, and my partner would not be there at first so I would need get 'out and about' to meet people. At the moment I am (trying) learning some Portugese and will be fluent..haha.. by the time I get there.
TTFN
Lynn


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

lyndianet said:


> Wow!! sounds like you made a good move then business wise anyway!!
> Not sure we would want to be that busy, employing 12 people.. but I would want to find something to keep busy as you say, and my partner would not be there at first so I would need get 'out and about' to meet people. At the moment I am (trying) learning some Portugese and will be fluent..haha.. by the time I get there.
> TTFN
> Lynn



good luck with the lessons, Portuguese can be dificult to learn, iam still learning...but speaking portuguese will make life easier when you get here.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I attended a course last year which cost 54 euros a month, for two hours per week. I have however heard of free lessons in this area which i intend to take full advantage of.
p.s. If you have sent me an email Lynn, I haven't received it.


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, I have sent an email to [email protected] is that correct?
I had heard that there are free lessons in Portugese, not too sure where they can be found, except maybe a night-school type of thing.
Lynn


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

[email protected] is me James


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok Lynn, I have emailed you.
James


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Marcus i will email you


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Hi Lynn
> How we came to live in Tomar.....
> we spent one and a half years touring europe in a motorhome we visited 15 countries in the first year alone, went in hundreds of estate agents right across europe(& morroco) compared areas, prices, cost of living, quality of life, ease of getting there etc etc, and after all that research guess where was the best place for us...... PORTUGAL....
> we then spent a few months touring around Portugal going north, south, east and west, we visited lots of different areas to try and find a suitable place to settle.
> ...



Hi, there

Just wondering what your businesses are here? I live in Santa Cruz and work in Lourinha, however my job is great but not long term here. I would like to live here perminantly, but have been concerned about finding another employer who wants english speakers and pay a decent wage... 

I look forward to your reply. 

Francesca


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Francesca

The person you need to post to is OMOSTRA06. He was replying to my post. Good luck with the job hunt.

regards Lynn


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Francesca,

we own an INCI registered estate agency in Tomar Central Portugal, as well as a marketing company.

what line of work are you looking for?
regards
Derek


----------

